# new live steam Accucraft Decauville 020/030T



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

great new project in 16mm! (as both 0-4-0T and 0-6-0T) by Lorenz Schug/Accucraft Germany, Enjoy, Zubi









http://accucraft.de/Neuheiten/In_Planung____/in_planung____.html




What may be relevant is this: 

Both versions are planned but 0-4-0 will have piston valves and 0-6-0 will have slide valves. Here is a quote from Lorenz:

Both Locos are gas fired and are made for 32 mm gauge, but we can build them also in 45 mm gauge. If you are interestet in one of this nice locos please let us know which version you want. We want to build this locos as cheap models like Accucraft Caradoc. The prices are depending on the pre-orders we get in, if you want to know more obout this please contact us:

Lorenz Schug

MBV Schug
Accucraft Distributor Europe
Neustrasse 18
54340 Detzem / Germany

Tel. +49 6507-802326
Fax +49 6507-802327

www.accucraft.de

Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lorenz now updated the website and provided price indications. Best, Zubi
http://accucraft.de/Neuheiten/In_Planung____/in_planung____.html


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

I received the first photos of the pilot model of the 0-4-0. Enjoy, Zubi


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure that I like the emergency brake hanging down. 
I'm sure that it will be very efficient. 
60 to zero, in one tie. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Got the same email from Lorenz Schug this morning. Thanks for posting.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

It has been a long wait since the project was originally announced, but now I hope things will get going. Check some photos of the real thing http://www.schmalspuralbum.de/thumbnails.php?album=246 I can hardly wait. The tiny steamer like this is what I miss for my feldbahn rolling stock. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The above Accucraft link is dead:

Decauville 0-2-0T 
http://accucraft.de/Produkte/1_19/Decauville_030T__Live_Steam_/decauville_030t__live_steam_.htmlhttp://accucraft.de/Produkte/1_19/Decauville_030T__Live_Steam_/decauville_030t__live_steam_.htmlDecauville 0-3-0T 

Andrew


----------

